# Iwatani Torch -- The Best?



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

My old (very old) Bernz-O-Matic died, and my wife (brulee lover that she is) decided we needed to replace it immediately -- while we were in Action Supply looking for some pho bowls. 

I thought it would be better to hold off and get a new Bernz from a plumbing supply or off the web, but as I said she was in a hurry. So, we compromised and bought an Iwatani then and there. 

Wow. Great. Didn't know what I was missing. So much better than the mini-torches I've seen at other restaurant supplies and gourmet stores. "7 Hour" cartridges cost $1 apiece. Even if they don't actually lost 7 hours, they're more than big enough for anyone making fewer than 50 bruless a day. Self igniting, adjustable flame, right tip, seems to be well made, under $30. 

A lot lighter than the Bernz, more streamlined, too. Comes with the right tip (as already mentioned), no decision needed. Bernz with all the features (t-3000) would cost more for the head and a lot more for the tank. 

So, baby my heart's on fire.

Anybody find anything better? Or alla time same same for you too?

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope, Iwatsni is superb! What I really like is that the same canisters fit my portable burners.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a butane mini-torch, think I got it from Lee Valley. It's self ingniting, small, about 112" in diameter and about 5" tall with a cearmic tip. Charge it with butane, the same butane you use for those cheap Asian cook tops.

Use it for brule, italian meringues, heating my knife when cutting ganaches and the like, and especially for heating the K.A bowl when making nougat.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

When asked last year what I would like as a gift, I told my husband that I wanted a nice powerful torch. ( I just assumed he knew it was for cooking)

Three days later , what was sitting on the table ?

*A* *Bernzomatic bz8250ht !!!*

Lets just say I could weld copper pipes in anyone's kitchen and not have a problem.

Petals

ps. Lesson learned, be careful what you ask for ! :blush:


----------

